

Show HN: SparkDC - Command-line file sharing over ssh. Python - sravfeyn
https://github.com/sravfeyn/SparkDC
I have developed these peer-to-server-to-peer sharing software for our campus IIT Delhi, as our administration has blocked normal LAN sharing protocols used by DC++ and oDC.<p>&#60;p&#62;Code on github https://github.com/sravfeyn/SparkDC<p>&#60;p&#62;Further details about the software at my blog http://divinequantum.blogspot.com/2011/12/spark-automated-file-sharing-over-ssh.html
======
sravfeyn
I have done this for IIT Delhi network, as the normal peer-to-peer transfer
protocols used by software like DC++ and oDC were blocked.

The code is at github <https://github.com/sravfeyn/SparkDC>

The story is at my blog [http://divinequantum.blogspot.com/2011/12/spark-
automated-fi...](http://divinequantum.blogspot.com/2011/12/spark-automated-
file-sharing-over-ssh.html)

